# Indian sage buried alive



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Man Buried Alive, People Call it Samadhi *
Thursday, November 30, 2006

In the most weird incident, a person was buried alive in Kanhiya village in Supol district of Bihar State of India. As per one report shown on popular TV Channel 'Aaj Tak', one Baba Ram Prasad, aged 80 years was buried alive by his followers. Baba Ram Prasad was a follower of Kabir Panth ( a religious cult). As per his followers, Baba had announced that he shall take Samadhi (leaving one's body at his will) at 8.40 AM (IST) on 28/11/06.

For this his followers dug a pit 15 feet deep in the village & at 8.40 AM ( IST) on 28/11/06, Baba sat alive in a wooden box & box was lowered in the pit. Then his followers put the soil in the pit & buried the Baba alive. They performed certain rituals also before that. In the horrific incident, all the villagers were spectators only & their followers did this act without thinking twice that they are burying a person alive.

Surprisingly, local administration also did not came to the rescue of the Baba from burying him alive. You can imagine the weird thinking of all the people involved, who in the name of religion buried an old man of 80 years age alive. More weird is that now people are worshipping on the Baba's Burial place.


----------

